Ask HN: What car do you drive? - Darphe
======
gwicks56
2005 legacy. I wanted the AWD for going to the snow, and I got it really cheap
because the check engine light was on and it had error codes that looked scary
but I knew i could fix. Working on a car is therapeutic after coding I find.
Does everything I want, and is essentially not worth insuring. When i was
younger and stupider I bought nice cars, if i'm honest it was probably so
people knew how much money I made. The thing about expensive cars though, is
once you're in it, it doesn't really matter how much it cost. They all do the
same thing. And how often do any of us rev our engine above 4k RPM? So how
powerful it is doesn't matter either. Installed a DVD head unit in the legacy
so I could use Bluetooth music from my phone on long drives, and a reversing
camera because I don't want to reverse over somebodies child.

It's funny because my wife hates it compared to the new cars we used to own,
not because they were expensive, just because they never needed me to fix
them, I think she finds the idea of having to pull stuff apart to ensure they
keep running a bit scary. I love it compared to the new cars though, I like
how much work I have done to it, everything from replacing O2 sensors to re
soldering circuit boards. I think if you work in software, you need a hands on
hobby to stop yourself going insane.

------
mindcrime
Right now the answer is "I don't" since both of my cars are b0rked. But I own
a Ford Expedition that I originally bought mainly so I could put a bike rack
on it and haul my mountain bike, cooler, toolbox, etc. around for mountain
biking. My other car is a Mazda RX-8, but when it needed work, I parked it and
started driving the Expedition full-time until I blew the engine in it. When
that happened, I decided to just go car-less for a while, and
walk/bike/Uber/Lyft/bus everywhere for a while. "A while" has turned into over
a year now.

All of that said, I plan to order a pre-rebuilt long-block engine and have
swapped into the truck, since not having it to haul my bike around is
annoying. I'll probably fix the RX-8 at some point as well, but there's no
real timetable on it.

------
atsaloli
I use Uber for the most part: I'm outsourcing dealing with LA traffic to my
driver and I get more time to work on my business (laptop and mobile phone
hotspot).

------
DanBC
I don't drive. I have no need for a car.

------
XtalJ
2009 Saab 9-3 BioPower (etanol). Why do you ask? :-)

------
byoung2
2015 Toyota Highlander XLE

------
blcArmadillo
2007 Infiniti G35x

------
spleeder
2008 BMW X5

